# Best paint for cracks in stucco?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

not sure if this help but you probably dont want to spend less than 35.00 for a quality exterior paint. the sw duration paint is pretty thick and flexible might want to check that out good luck


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Better paints use better ingredients. And with paints you will always get what you pay for. A 28 dollar paint will never be as good as a 35 paint.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Are these cracks active? That is, do they open and close with the seasons due to frost heave or changes in temperature? If not, you can simply use a caulk to fill those cracks and paint with any exterior paint.

If so, you should consider using an "elastomeric coating" or "elastomeric paint". (It's the same thing, only called different names.)

Basically, elastomeric coatings are made of a plastic similar to that of the toy "Stretch Armstrong" where the plastic can be twisted and stretched completely out of shape, but when the force distorting it is removed, it reverts back to it's original shape without wrinkles being left in the material.

The obvious advantage to such a paint is that it spans active cracks, thereby preventing rain from penetrating into the wall and causing further damage.

There are different kinds of elastomeric coatings, but I'd stick with the acrylic kind rather than the silicone based ones. The reason why is that just like silicone caulk and silicone based grout sealers, you may have a problem getting any other paint to stick well to a silicone based elastomeric coating. I wouldn't expect to have that problem with an acrylic based elastomeric coating.

http://www.paintquality.com/media/newspaper/PQI_74_3.htm


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> Better paints use better ingredients. And with paints you will always get what you pay for. A 28 dollar paint will never be as good as a 35 paint.


Not if the better paint is on sale!

The trick is not to buy the most expensive paint. The trick is to buy the most expensive paint from the place that sells it the cheapest. :yes:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

This is not a paint problem
Paints, even high build or elastomeric ones, can only do so much
"Paint colors, it's not meant to fill"
Fix the problem with caulk or a CrackBeGone (spray on rubber-ish) type product

Then (prime and) paint with a quality paint


----------

